# House warming gift



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

Knitted this for friends that built a new house and moved in this year. Lion brand yarn also Wool Ease. You can tell the four legged kid did not want to let it go!!


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

What a stunning gift that will make! Anyone should be thrilled to receive it. Excellent work!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

THAT IS AMAZING!!!! I just moved. How do I get on your list? Really, I bet they get lots and lots of comments on it. I'm sure they will display it proudly, AND use it!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

So pretty. Quite a gift!!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

How fabulous! What a wonderful gift.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

An absolutely stunning gift and one I am sure will be treasured for ever.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I love those lace panels - they bring a lightness to the whole thing.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

absolutely beautiful really great.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome! So beautiful.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

It's lovely - So Inviting!!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful-such a loving gift-they will love it-nanad


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! Please post a link to the pattern if you can.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is exquisite!!!! I love the yarn you used, it's beyond words!!! May I ask where you got the pattern??


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

sdftrace said:


> An absolutely stunning gift and one I am sure will be treasured for ever.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

really lovely


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

That is stunning! What a keepsake for them! I would have a hard time giving it away but then half the enjoyment is who you are knitting for. Well done!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is just gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

That is beautiful


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful cable work! Well done... :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is a magnificent work of art. You are certainly talented and generous.


----------



## adlih2537 (Jun 23, 2014)

Absolutely wonderful. How long did it take to make it?


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Wonderful gift! I bet they will treasure it.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! What a beautiful throw!!!!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

What a wonderful gift! Bet she shows every friend she has! I certainly wood. Great pattern and excellent work!!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely work and such a thoughtful gift.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

A magnificent treasure.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Magnificent !!!

Wish someone would give me a house warming gift like that. Guess I'll just have to make it myself. Are you able to supply the pattern source?


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning! The pattern, the yarn and your knitting are all perfection! Thank you for sharing. And your four legged kid is adorable, too.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome..I will be willing to move if someone promised me one just like it : )


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, beautiful and such a nice gift :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Your work is absolutely magnificent! One of the most outstanding afghans I've ever seen. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, all those cables!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful, they will love it.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

It is gorgeous.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is beautiful. Is there a link to the pattern?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Not just a house warming gift - this will warm the cockles of your heart as well. Beautiful!!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

A beautiful and thoughtful gift.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent gift,absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Lovely !


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my, that is an awesome gift--just beautiful! BTW, my house needs warming too. :thumbup: Lucky friends!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It is beautiful! The yarn color is beautiful too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

It is gorgeous. Do you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

I love it


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lynbow (Feb 24, 2013)

Outstanding, you should be very proud. I too would also like the pattern link please.


----------



## kkkatie-kkkatie (Mar 26, 2011)

Please share the name of the pattern. I would also likd to make one. It is really beautiful!!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

That is beautiful. Did you create that design or did you follow a pattern


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow, and I only gave my friend a coupe of dish cloths when she moved into her new house. Your gift is beautiful!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful work. Congratulations. Small miracle the four-legged kid doesn't want to part with it.


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

That is beautiful. Know the receipents must be overwhelmed!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that blanket is beautiful


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

It is gorgeous! Can't blame him for trying to keep it.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I've admired this pattern for a while. Too awesome!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

I always say, Dogs know quality! Outstanding job!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Kenny440 said:


> What a stunning gift that will make! Anyone should be thrilled to receive it. Excellent work!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

MariElyn said:


> I've admired this pattern for a while. Too awesome!


Do you know where we can get the pattern then please? I would very much like it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful &#128158;


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

That is one wicked beautiful blanket!!!!!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the cables. Did you do this in strips and then put together. Great afghan.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Amazing gift, you are so kind!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

That's stunning!!


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow! That is a gorgeous afghan and such a generous gift!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## knit1_purl 33 (Aug 26, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful!

You know what we do to folks here who tease us with great works but don't share the yarn type and pattern? Just kidding but we would all like moe info please.


----------



## Konnieknits (Apr 7, 2014)

Would you mind sharing the pattern or did you create your own. This is beautiful and I have someone in mind for whom I'd like to knit one. Thank you!


----------



## cgthomps (May 4, 2013)

Hopefully the recipient will realize what a labor of love this project was, it is beautiful!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

What a beautiful gift. They will treasure it. Such beautiful texture and pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is absolutely beautiful


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow! That's pretty!


----------



## Konnieknits (Apr 7, 2014)

I appreciate your response
However I can't find the "housewarming gift" Aran afgan pattern on any of the three sites mentioned. Will you be kind enough to give me more guidance? Thank you!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh wow! This is such a gorgeous gift!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...lovely pattern, color, and work!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a stunning gift and beautiful work! I'm sure they will treasure it forever!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

My favorite type of afghan and so beautifully done!!!! I am joining the crowd and asking if it is possible for you to share the pattern.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

That's a fantastic gift. I sure it will be much used and appreciated.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That is a stunner, and so beautifully knit. It's a work of art.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome gift!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## bethrn (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Must be very special friends. Beautiful!


----------



## Konnieknits (Apr 7, 2014)

Would you share the pattern for this beautiful afgan? Thank you!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

love it! where did you get the pattern?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

It looks like this one:

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/gift-of-love-cable-afghan.html

but much nicer with the openwork panels/inserts. Quite lovely.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful ,,,,,,,what a gift Its one to treasure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Movveit (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, it's really beautiful!! Very neat!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Amazing work!!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Fantastic gift and Beautifully made :thumbup:


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

This is truly beautiful...what lucky people to receive such a amazing gift. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Exquisite. What a treasure


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful gift. Great work.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How beautiful, actually, it is far beyond beautiful!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Fabulous knitting! What a great gift.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Such a lovely gift! Your work is amazing.


----------



## jes1776 (Sep 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! Can you share the pattern, or is this your own design?


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## pgrace1023 (Sep 10, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Excellent gift ! They will be thrilled with it ! Your work is perfect !


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice cable designs. Too much work to allow a dog near it!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, it is beautiful


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

No words - it's just so beautiful.


----------



## workwidow (Feb 11, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

kponsw said:


> It looks like this one:
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/gift-of-love-cable-afghan.html
> 
> but much nicer with the openwork panels/inserts. Quite lovely.


Thanks for this link. It's a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Gorgeous! Beautiful gift....you have a very "big" heart.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, whow, that is not "just a gift"!! That is something very special! It must have been a lot of work! Really gorgeous!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful blanket. Great work. 

If I move can I have one too!!!


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

That is a gorgeous gift.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my! That is just outstanding.


----------



## Marilyn Gross (Mar 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Lucky friends.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Amazingly beautiful & a wonderful housewarming gift! :thumbup:


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Love, love, love it! Majestic and warmth for your friend's new home.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG That is absolutely beautiful! I don't blame the pup for not letting go...I wouldn't either. Well done!! Lynn


----------



## soha (Sep 10, 2014)

excellent job


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

nononanette-What lucky friends you have! Your afghan is so beautifully made, Love the design, color, and your work is lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Magnificent....


----------



## pgrace1023 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for the link. I looked at the pattern. WOW!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

What a thoughtful gift. The pattern is gorgeous


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing knitting!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Who could not love such exquisite stitching?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

What a wonderful gift! It's beautiful and will be so appreciated I'm sure.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

pgrace1023 said:


> Thanks so much for the link. I looked at the pattern. WOW!


I don't think the author of this post has provided a link yet. Someone else did, pointing out that the open lace panels are much nicer than the stitch used in the link.
I believe we're still waiting for nononannette to respond.


----------



## Downtonature (Jun 7, 2011)

Just beautiful and soooo thoughtful!!!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would love to have a link to the pattern .... Thanks


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

kponsw said:


> It looks like this one:
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/gift-of-love-cable-afghan.html
> 
> but much nicer with the openwork panels/inserts. Quite lovely.


Thanks very much for your detective work! It sure does look like the correct pattern, now all we have to do is figure out how to do the lace panel.


----------



## pineblossom (Dec 29, 2012)

Add me to the list of people who would like this pattern. This is such a lovely gift.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Smart dog..!!!! Lovely..xo


----------



## me the knitter (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh my god it's beautiful!!! Fantastic work!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

So beautiful. They will really treasure it.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Judyh said:


> Thanks very much for your detective work! It sure does look like the correct pattern, now all we have to do is figure out how to do the lace panel.


Hmmm. It looks like she might have crocheted the cable panels together, thereby creating the lace . . . Maybe? If so, quite clever. Really lightens it up.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful pattern, beautifully knit. Good job for lucky friends. Aloha... Bev


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Fabulous gift, beautiful work.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Your work is beautiful and the colour yarn really shows off the cabling. I too would love to know where I can find the pattern although I will be selfish and knit this only for me!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

That's stunning! You must have taken their breath away when you gave it to them! Beautiful!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's an heirloom in the making. Beautiful!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful pattern and great knitting. I am sure it will be loved.


----------



## Dotty (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

What a great gift


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Classically beautiful !


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful! I would like to be your friend!!!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just beautiful! What a lovely gift to give. They must be really special friends!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

nononanette said:


> Knitted this for friends that built a new house and moved in this year. Lion brand yarn also Wool Ease. You can tell the four legged kid did not want to let it go!!


Oooo lucky friend! Love your little four legged kid! Can't say I blame him/her.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. The four legged friend is such a cutie.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

That is a work of art!!!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

It is just stunning. I love all the stitch patterns you used. I bet your friend just love it. It is something to be cherished. Nice job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## CatC (Apr 13, 2014)

Such a beautiful pattern and precise knitting. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow, this so beautiful, they should love it!


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Just stunning!A real "Heart Warming"!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Kenny440 said:


> What a stunning gift that will make! Anyone should be thrilled to receive it. Excellent work!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

very nice, and a wonderful gift


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

This is a very lovely afghan.The color is very neutral . I'm sure they will treasure it .I know I would .


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Helma said:


> This is a very lovely afghan.The color is very neutral . I'm sure they will treasure it .I know I would .


You could use one like that about now I bet! What a rotten summer you guys have had! Snow late in the season I believe, now snow early! I just came back Aug 25th from visiting my son in Edmonton. I am glad I didn't leave the visit any later!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just stunning!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

pamjlee said:


> You could use one like that about now I bet! What a rotten summer you guys have had! Snow late in the season I believe, now snow early! I just came back Aug 25th from visiting my son in Edmonton. I am glad I didn't leave the visit any later!


Was a bit dicey yesterday . No power for over three hours .Then the cable went out after the power came back on . We lost our maple tree . Will have to deal with it today as some of the large branches came down on top of our back gate and fence .We have two fireplaces so could keep warm . One is gas and one is wood burning .If worse comes to worse , we could have moved to the trailer .It is heated by propane .It is supposed to get warmer this weekend .


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Helma said:


> Was a bit dicey yesterday . No power for over three hours .Then the cable went out after the power came back on . We lost our maple tree . Will have to deal with it today as some of the large branches came down on top of our back gate and fence .We have two fireplaces so could keep warm . One is gas and one is wood burning .If worse comes to worse , we could have moved to the trailer .It is heated by propane .It is supposed to get warmer this weekend .


Wow worse than I thought! We had a bad storm last night with high winds and lots of rain. Temp dropped from 27 to 12. Don't have to shovel that though!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

So beautiful and the perfect color. It will fit in any color scheme as the years go by. What a great gift.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope they appreciate all the hard work...it is stunning!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

It is gorgeous. A very thoughtful housewarming gift.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

That is some beautiful work, no wonder the little doggie doesn't want to let it go ! Your friend will love it, well done its really lovely.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful! A work of art.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

How beautiful. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely piece.


----------



## knit1_purl 33 (Aug 26, 2014)

so elegant!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

What a wonderful gift! Beautiful (and impressive).


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Very lovely.


----------



## Emerald-girl (Oct 3, 2013)

Lovely. Just out of curiosity is it hand or machine knit? There is a lot of work in it.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Marvelous.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Marvelous.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

An heirloom! Amazing project and beautiful work. I am very impressed.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful! a lot of work there.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love it!!! Just by chance that they don't like it, you could pm me and I would be glad to take it off your hands. Just kidding. How could they not love it. 

Great job of knitting. Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

That is beautiful. 

Pam


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! I love it, The lace really balances it out beautifully...How very special...A work of art....And a cherished heirloom piece.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Gorgeous!! What a lovely gift. I'm sure many hours went into this masterpiece.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Your afghan is absolutely stunning! I sure hope they appreciated all the work you put into it. What a glorious gift.


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

They truly did, thank you


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

What a wonderful gift,i love it.


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

Beautiful. It sure looks like a lot of work went into making it, but it is definitely worth it.


----------

